# Antibiotic for pregnant doe



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a pregnant doe that is due in about a month that cut her legs really bad. She is a fence jumper and it looks like she caught them on the fence. I was wondering if there was a rule for giving antibiotics to pregnant does. In the back of my mind I was thinking you weren't supposed to give it to them. If I can give it to her, what antibiotic is recommended? 

She had her tetanus booster 2 months ago.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Penicillin is fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how deep is the cut? may not need antibiotics...clean the wound well and apply topical treatment may be enough


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

The cuts are to the muscle. Three cuts about an inch long each. They were full of grass and dirt when I first saw them.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

As a general rule of thumb, I'd err on the side of saving the doe, even if it risks the unborn. If I lose a doe, then I lose the unborn anyway...

I would at least give Penicillin, garlic, and Vitamin C.

YMMV.


----------

